# Video nach Musikrythmus schneiden oder Effekte zuweisen



## AndreasSchröter (21. Februar 2007)

Hallo
 Ich habe ein Musikstück mit mehreren Instrumenten und Gesang.
Ich möchte nun verschiedene Videobilder (und Effekte) auf die verschiedenen Instrumente legen. Wie kann ich die einzelnen Instrumente halbwegs sauber herausfiltern und deren Rhythmus in ein Video übernehmen.


----------



## axn (21. Februar 2007)

Hallo und Willkommen auf tutorials.de!

Du müsstest deine Frage auf jeden Fall nochmal präzisieren. Was meinst du mit "einzelne Instrumente heraus filtern"? So wie ich das verstehe wird das nichts brauchbares. "Videobilder (und Effekte) auf die verschiedenen Instrumente legen" versteh ich auch nicht und "deren Rhythmus in ein Video übernehmen" klingt ausgesprochen subjektiv.  

Also nochmal 3 Zeilen mehr schreiben. 

mfg

axn


----------



## meta_grafix (21. Februar 2007)

Moin,

filtern kannst Du nur Frequenzen z.B. damit.
Weiter unten auf der Seite gibt's ein paae Beispiele.

Gruß


----------



## AndreasSchröter (22. Februar 2007)

Hallo
Also, mal angenommen Du hast ein musikvideo mit 3 Instrumenten (Trommel, Gitarre und Trompete).Jedes Instrument hat einen eigenen Beat und dieser soll in ein Video eingebaut werden. zB; Trommel-schnelles einblenden
Gitarre-Zoom
Trompete- Verzerrung 
 Dafür müssten die Frequenzen getrennt werden und die Beats in Keys umgewandelt werden
um sie Effekten zuzuweisen.

Das Plug In von Trapcode sieht ganz gut aus. Ich werde es mal testen.

Gibt es auch noch andere Möglichkeiten, wie zum Beispiel mit Adobe Audition indem ich Beatmarker automatisch festlegen lassen kann?
 Wie ich diese Marker nun in die Effektsteuerung übernehmen kann habe ich noch nicht herausgefunden.


----------



## AndreasSchröter (6. April 2007)

Hallo 
Also ich muß heute noch mal nachhaken, da ich noch nicht zufriedengestellt bin.
Seht euch mal die Clips auf der Seite an.
Ich denke die Musik war als erstes vorhanden, und die Bilder wurden dazu animiert.
Ich hoffe es findet sich doch jemand ,der mir dabei helfen kann. 

http://www.animusic.com/


----------



## chmee (6. April 2007)

Naja, das ist der Bereich 3D. Und eine Software wie 3dsmax hat auch Controller, die auf Sounds und MIDI reagieren. Mit scripten, automatisieren usw. sind solche Dinge nicht schwer.
Schwer ist ertsmal das Konzept und das Modelling, UND das ist nicht mit im Videoschnitt/Compositing entstanden ! 

mfg chmee


----------

